# Is Bloch's Macbeth better than Verdi's Macbeth?



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

I didn't even know Bloch had written a Macbeth until last week when I was looking around a shop in Boston. I saw a Capriccio recording and listened to it on the drive home. It's really very powerful melodramatic music. It may not be as memorable as Verdi's but I only listened to it once and I have heard Verdi's many times. Long Beach Opera actually staged it last year. I would love to see a production.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

"I will listen to it and then vote" is a strange choice. If you select that, then you can't vote again.


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

KenOC said:


> "I will listen to it and then vote" is a strange choice. If you select that, then you can't vote again.


Then don't pick it!


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

KenOC said:


> "I will listen to it and then vote" is a strange choice. If you select that, then you can't vote again.


that's why I voted without even listening


----------

